# Anyone have motion sickness when they play certain games?



## Yoshisaur (Nov 17, 2015)

Basically looking for ideas on how to make it go away! I was playing the Pikmin 3 demo and it's killing me... my head hurts quite bad and I feel sick. I was only playing for a few minutes as well :c Minecraft and Portal 2 are really bad for me too. 

Do you guys get it? Have you found a solution? I might see if the local grocery store has dramamine tomorrow and see if it helps.


----------



## roseflower (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh yes I do have it, it`s so terrible, it even happens when it zooms in on something fast, like in Animal Crossing NL when you sell something in Retail to your villagers (when you put on stuff for sale on the tables), and the player character is in a certain angle it zooms in really fast the moment you talk to the villagers, and on many other occasionsn (e.g.television), like when a camera moves fast and is shaky/wonky. It gives me a bad headache and nausea, and I feel so dizzy. I rarely watch any television stuff.
Taking breaks and avoiding certain things helps me. 
A good example where I?ve had it is especially in Lumiose City in Pokemon X, the "camera" is so quickly moving, and all that zooming in and out... I also never play with the 3D effect on (3DS).


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 17, 2015)

Fortunately I only get it when the 3D is on. I'm hoping the new 3DS will be easier for me to play without getting sick.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Back when I used to play Minecraft, moving around and crafting gave me pretty bad motion sickness. I didn't realize it was motion sickness until now though..


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh yeah the 3D on my 3DS practically murders me. I haven't tried the N3DS to see if that's better. Hopefully the over the counter medicine works. I used it at a carnival once and didn't get sick on the rides so maybe it'll help this too!


----------



## Tao (Nov 17, 2015)

If you're playing any of these games on PC (which with Minecraft and Portal 2 is likely) go through the options and try turning off motion blur and/or head bobbing. Both of those effects (motion blur especially) commonly get criticized for giving people motion sickness. If it's console, those options *may* be there, but usually console versions don't let you turn that stuff off.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 17, 2015)

The portal games


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 18, 2015)

Portal and Mirror's Edge, plus the 3DS' 3D, bother me. I haven't found any other video game that does. This includes first person shooters (FPS), which generally bothers people with motion sickness.

TBH, if I had to pop dramamine every time I wanted to play video games I, well, wouldn't. There's tons of video games out there. Maybe you should try playing other ones and just don't play the ones that make you feel sick. You might have to stick to more 2D type games.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 18, 2015)

no, not that i can recall. uh.,  sounds pretty sucky


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't think it's motion sickness, but Killzone 2 and Killzone 3 would give some pretty nasty headaches. Only those games too, so I couldn't sit there and play for extended periods of time. Every other game was fine.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 18, 2015)

There are special made bracelets if you have motion sickness, it basically has like a button that hits a point on your wrist which helps a lot I hear, I have never had motion sickness but I had a friend who had it really bad and we were in a group that frequently went on road trips so she would always wear one and it helped her so it might work in this situation too. Portal does make me super dizzy especially when my boyfriend is playing and he goes in a loop through the portals on the ceiling and floor...


----------



## lucitine (Nov 18, 2015)

I do not have a solution. 
Portal is definitely one of those games that make me very nauseous. I cant even play a Lego game without wanting to throw up. It's quite unfortunate. Borderlands was just pure torture for me. 

One of my friends did say that it might help for you to completely ignore your surroundings. She said something about basically making your screen the only thing you can see and blocking the view of EVERYTHING around you (essentially box yourself in XD).
I'm not sure if this helps at all though.


----------



## Bosca (Nov 18, 2015)

Hydrophobia, that game is awful and I literally suffered from motion sickness every time I played it. It was like €1.00 on PSN, so thought why not, but I never beat it for the reason I said.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 18, 2015)

The 3d on the ds bothers me so I rarely put it on.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 19, 2015)

Anything first person really but also some third person games. Star Fox Adventures used to give me the worst motion sickness. The amount of motion sickness usually decreases after a few days or so but it never goes away completely. :/


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 19, 2015)

lucitine said:


> One of my friends did say that it might help for you to completely ignore your surroundings. She said something about basically making your screen the only thing you can see and blocking the view of EVERYTHING around you (essentially box yourself in XD).
> I'm not sure if this helps at all though.



It absolutely is a surroundings thing. See, if something is moving in one place but not moving in another place, it confuses your brain. I think that's what causes motion sickness. Here's an example of what I mean - I sometimes get motion sickness in airplanes during take off or landing. It's because I see this fast movement outside of the plane, but on the inside of the plane, things are more or less staying still. 

I found out that the best way to not get motion sickness on a plane is to not look out the windows when taking off or landing. I will just close my eyes until that process is done. Then everything is OK.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 19, 2015)

a game called Gravity rush or something on the PS vita was really bad. i couldnt play it much because the camera was spinning all the time.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 19, 2015)

Older games such as Pokemon Gold/Silver gave me headaches. I can't play NES games for too long.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 19, 2015)

I get motion sick in general really easily but video games have never been a problem for me. I think fps games might make me feel weird after a few hours.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 19, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Portal and Mirror's Edge, plus the 3DS' 3D, bother me. I haven't found any other video game that does. This includes first person shooters (FPS), which generally bothers people with motion sickness.
> 
> TBH, if I had to pop dramamine every time I wanted to play video games I, well, wouldn't. There's tons of video games out there. Maybe you should try playing other ones and just don't play the ones that make you feel sick. You might have to stick to more 2D type games.



If it works I don't know if I'd take it a lot. Just kinda testing it out! I don't play games _too_ often anyhow!


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2015)

Most older games make me nauseous. I can't revisit the majority of my PS1 favourites anymore, and it's also happened with some DS titles. Most first person games also tend to effect me.


----------



## Balverine (Nov 20, 2015)

Mostly games with moving water. Sims 3 gets me really bad when I have sims out on boats.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 20, 2015)

Most 3DS/DS games don't really bother me, since the screen is pretty small, just as long as I don't turn on the 3D switch.  I don't even know why they added it if it doesn't look 3D anyways....

Some xbox 360 and pc games do bother me though, like terraria.  When you move around and mine stuff, sometimes just how the backdrop and the blocks move at the same time in different directions gives me motion-sickness.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 20, 2015)

It wasn't motion sickness, but I remember not being able to play Tetris Party Deluxe on the Wii for long because it'd make my eyesight go all weird and stuff. I've been fine playing any other game except for that.

I doubt _this_ is motion sickness, but I can't play on my 3DS/phone for long while I'm in a car/bus/whatever or I'll feel uncomfortable. Not nauseous, just really uncomfortable.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 20, 2015)

I used to get it pretty bad which ruined gaming for me for a while, but it ended up being from a medication I was taking so I when I stopped taking it I was fine again. :/


----------



## Solus (Nov 20, 2015)

This is a HUGE problem on PC. I get a bit of motion sickness when I'm playing a first person game at a low Field of View. A ton of PC games have bad habits of not including one. >.>


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorta, I feel kinda nauseous when the 3D is turned on. I usually only get motion sickness when I'm on a swing or something.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

I've never really experienced any kind of motion sickness or headaches from playing games(besides due to fatigue, which has been extremely rare, too). O:


----------



## D i a (Nov 21, 2015)

This is called simulation sickness, I've actually been doing a little bit of research on it, since I've been having a problem with first person games as well. It seems to be a form of motion sickness. Extra Credits did a video on it to suggest some tips.




I was also looking through my college's library database, and found one article on it. Basically, it said that simulation sickness is found more often in girls than guys, and it is worse during the highs and lows of your monthly hormone cycle.


----------



## Arstotzkan (Nov 21, 2015)

Notably, I got this from Minecraft and Skyrim. Can't play either game now because I have to stop playing within 5 minutes of starting it. Lumiose City in X/Y was pretty bad too.

For some reason, Portal wasn't so bad. Probably because it was more of a focus on the puzzles than on what's going on on-screen, but I digress.


----------



## Bunlily (Nov 24, 2015)

I get motion sickness when playing fps games. /: It sucks badly. I used to have a high tolerance for them when i was a console gamer, but now i just cannot play fps games for that long.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't really get motion sickness when playing games. It's more confusion about what I'm trying to look at when the view keeps shifting for me. Sonic Adventure was really bad at camera angles.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 24, 2015)

I get motion sickness with a lot of fps games, or just first person games in general. It sucks :c
I feel like sometimes bounching your leg can help a little, or at least delay the motion sickness. Other than that you'd probably have to get one of those motion sickness bracelets or stop playing every hour or so :/


----------



## piske (Nov 28, 2015)

I haven't found a solution. I can't play any FPS :<


----------



## Peter (Nov 29, 2015)

Mirror's Edge used to make me feel ill after a while; still excited for the new one thoughhh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 30, 2015)

Rayman Legends has this really weird effect if you play it too long. There's this game mode where you're constantly running to see how far you can go and the screen will only scroll to the right. After extended play when you look up at the ceiling the ceiling will appear as if it's moving.


----------



## Peter (Nov 30, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Rayman Legends has this really weird effect if you play it too long. There's this game mode where you're constantly running to see how far you can go and the screen will only scroll to the right. After extended play when you look up at the ceiling the ceiling will appear as if it's moving.



aaah i had this exact problem also! on the musical levels?
i noticed it especially bad on the 8-bit versions when the screen gets really blurry hahah


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 30, 2015)

I have been getting motion sickness with PC gaming for some reason lately, it sucks because I enjoy the use of mods in games like Skyrim and The Sims and enjoy the extra freedoms of PC. I've had it happen in the past but not usually as bad, guess I'll have to stick with consoles.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 1, 2015)

Whenever I play minecraft for a long time or just 30 minutes in, I get motion sickness almost like car sickness and a headache of some sort. I rarely play it anymore since it just happens too often and I can't really play for very long! sometimes playing or watching horror games with friends or so I get sick from all the sudden jumping and fast turns,, gruhhhhh~


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 2, 2015)

Minecraft makes me motion sick, so I never really played it. If it was a slower pace, I might be able to manage it but for now no thank you ;~;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 2, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> aaah i had this exact problem also! on the musical levels?
> i noticed it especially bad on the 8-bit versions when the screen gets really blurry hahah



It was from those daily/weekly challenges they'd do. Although, all the levels in the Living Dead Party painting gave me it too.


----------



## Soraru (Dec 3, 2015)

For some reason I always get motion sick with Halo games. Nothing else.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Dec 4, 2015)

If I use 3D on the 3DS for too long, or in a place with lots of zooming and such (Such as Luminose City) I get a really bad headache. Aside from that, I really enjoy the bobbing features on Minecraft. It just makes it more... realistic. Also I can't stand watching 3D films but that's not the point. e - e


----------



## RemiShane (Dec 8, 2015)

I find that when I'm getting motion sick from playing a game, going outside and getting a breath of fresh air helps. I also like to browse social media to get my eyes off the of constantly moving things.


----------



## GamerPaul (Dec 23, 2015)

when i play minecraft and it turns very fast


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 23, 2015)

When I play Minecraft alone, I get headaches a lot. When I play with friends on Skype or whatever, I don't. Don't know why. And I get headaches when I play games in 3D.


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

no I'm completely fine lol is this like normal for people to experience?


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 24, 2015)

First person shooters usually disorient me but I wouldn't say they give me motion sickness. The Fallout series is the exception to this rule (even though it can be played in third-person style as well). It's more Call Of Duty type games that do this to me. Guitar Hero also makes me incredibly dizzy, but again I wouldn't classify that as motion sickness.


----------

